# How to enable Nissan Maxima 1995 starter after antitheft system disabled it?



## koool64 (May 29, 2011)

My car was stolen.Antitheft system went of.It disabled the starter motor(user manual explanation).How do I enable the starter motor?Are 1995 maximas ODB compatible?
Please reply..Thanks


----------

